# What a piece of crap! Don't buy it.



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

I've tried to be patient but this box is a joke. I've had it for a month now. The first one was locking up so they sent me a new one. The second one does the same thing. Why should they even bother sending me a third. My box constantly locks up. Three or four time a night, and that's in a two hour time frame at the most. I put the remote down and two minutes later pick it up to change a channel or surf around and the DVR is locked up. I'm so sick of getting up and doing a red a button reset. I still have the HR10-250 and that's works great. My wife watches that one on the bedroom, she wants no part of my headaches with the new box. I know it's only t.v. and not the end of the world but for God's sake can you put out a box that you can watch for more than 20 minutes without having to reset it. I'll wait for the next upgrade to see if that helps but I'm not optimistic that it's going to do much. I'll disconnect this piece of crap and throw it in the closet. So I get 5 local channels in HD now and box that doesn't work half the time. Not worth it. It's garbage!! Don't buy it.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Just as a reference, did you ever try taking the b-band converters off the sat inputs on the HR20 to see if that improved the situation?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Was your AT-9 dish part of the initial install, or did you have it in place before hand? Do you have a multiswitch installed?

Are you using HDMI or component connections?

Do you have the unit installed in a cabinent where it could be over heating?


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Have you sacrificed a chicken to your HR20?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

btmoore said:


> Have you sacrificed a chicken to your HR20?


I believe the HR20 gods require much more than a chicken to become appeased. I gave them a whole chicken family as well as a sheep and my box has worked very well.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Was your AT-9 dish part of the initial install, or did you have it in place before hand? Do you have a multiswitch installed?
> 
> Are you using HDMI or component connections?
> 
> Do you have the unit installed in a cabinent where it could be over heating?


Earl, I've had the BBC's on and off a half dozen times. Doesn't seem to make a difference. I upgraded antenna's from the 3LNB to the 5LNB when they brought out the HR20-700. I've switched from HDMI to component to see if that would stop the lockups. No luck. The unit is very well ventilated. Nothing on top and plenty of breathing room on both sides. I'm just at a loss and it's really frustrating. My box is just so tempermental. Push a few buttons here and there on the remote and there it goes. Locked up. Three or four a night. Probably more if I sat and tried to watch any longer. What more can I tell you?

Samsung HLR5078W DLP
Marantz 7500 7.1 Reciever
HR10-250
HR20-700


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I know its frustrating when you feel that all you want to do is watch a little TV and maybe play around with some of the features you purchased the HR20 for. 

That said, I'm not sure you should toss it into your closet. There are some very good suggestions made by both PoitNarf and Earl; you should try removing the B Converters. That seemed to help others. If you're hooked through HDMI, then you really should move to component video. It can't hurt to try.

Hopefully this week, we're all going to see an improvement with a new release.

Oh well, I was late with my post. I guess I type too slow.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Earl, I've had the BBC's on and off a half dozen times. Doesn't seem to make a difference. I upgraded antenna's from the 3LNB to the 5LNB when they brought out the HR20-700. I've switched from HDMI to component to see if that would stop the lockups. No luck. The unit is very well ventilated. Nothing on top and plenty of breathing room on both sides. I'm just at a loss and it's really frustrating. My box is just so tempermental. Push a few buttons here and there on the remote and there it goes. Locked up. Three or four a night. Probably more if I sat and tried to watch any longer. What more can I tell you?
> 
> Samsung HLR5078W DLP
> Marantz 7500 7.1 Reciever
> ...


Sorry to hear you've had such a bad experience


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Italfra1 said:


> Earl, I've had the BBC's on and off a half dozen times. Doesn't seem to make a difference. I upgraded antenna's from the 3LNB to the 5LNB when they brought out the HR20-700. I've switched from HDMI to component to see if that would stop the lockups. No luck. The unit is very well ventilated. Nothing on top and plenty of breathing room on both sides. I'm just at a loss and it's really frustrating. My box is just so tempermental. Push a few buttons here and there on the remote and there it goes. Locked up. Three or four a night. Probably more if I sat and tried to watch any longer. What more can I tell you?
> 
> Samsung HLR5078W DLP
> Marantz 7500 7.1 Reciever
> ...


Have you tried a full system format? It is not a popular choice, but others have had success... and no it is not something you should "have" to do... but..

When you are having problems are they primarily recorded programs, or live programming.... also is your sat line properly grounded.

I ask that one, as there was just a post today... that when a third installer came out, he noticed the sat signal wasn't grounded... and once they grounded all the problems where gone.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Sorry to hear you've had such a bad experience


How's your's working? Are you getting the lockups or just some of the other bugs that I've been reading about? Are you happy with this thing or have you just accepted that this is what you deal with when you sign up early to get one of these. Thx.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> How's your's working? Are you getting the lockups or just some of the other bugs that I've been reading about? Are you happy with this thing or have you just accepted that this is what you deal with when you sign up early to get one of these. Thx.


With the exception of experiencing many of the minor bugs, mine has been working fine. It has locked up several times in the earlier builds, but it was from things I specifically did; never locked up just from watching without inputing commands. As to how happy I am (pretty happy so far), we'll see what the next update brings.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Have you tried a full system format? It is not a popular choice, but others have had success... and no it is not something you should "have" to do... but..
> 
> When you are having problems are they primarily recorded programs, or live programming.... also is your sat line properly grounded.
> 
> I ask that one, as there was just a post today... that when a third installer came out, he noticed the sat signal wasn't grounded... and once they grounded all the problems where gone.


This is my second box and I don't believe I've tried a full system format. If that means resetting the hard drive. I have my wishlist all set up and a month of recorded programs that I guess I'll lose if I reformat the hard drive. A few weeks ago it seemed like my lockups were mainly on HD MPEG 2 live and recorded programs but now it seems like it doesn't matter. Happens on SD, MPEG2 and MPEG4.

I guess I could go up on my roof tomorrow to see if the sat. is properly grounded. D* told me in a conversation that they are not sending out techs for these problems because they are aware of the problems and working hard to resolve them. I even have the protection plan but they've credited me plenty lately. What more can I tell you. Thx.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Don't go climbing the roof just yet.

DirecTV is making the decision very soon about the next release (based on their testing feedback)... the next update is comming very soon.


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Don't go climbing the roof just yet.
> 
> DirecTV is making the decision very soon about the next release (based on their testing feedback)... the next update is comming very soon.


TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

grate88 said:


> TONIGHT!!!!


No, not tonight.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Italfra1.....I'm sorry for your problems; and I know if was having constant problems, I might feel exactly like you. Mine is working ok....I have weeks of absolutely flawless performance; then out of the blue I've gotten the lock-ups you describe where the only fix is a red button reset.

So, all I can say is that I am relatively happy; I wish I could be 100% happy. I do believe that everything will be ok, soon.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> With the exception of experiencing many of the minor bugs, mine has been working fine. It has locked up several times in the earlier builds, but it was from things I specifically did; never locked up just from watching without inputing commands. As to how happy I am (pretty happy so far), we'll see what the next update brings.


Glad to hear your happy. I'm just venting a bit. Trying to find anwers but also losing my patience. I want to like this box, honestly. I like a lot of things about it and I'm getting used to finding my way around this thing. I even the nice remote that's backlit. Really nice at night. If I didn't have the lockups, I honestly wouldn't have a complaint. I keep reading posts about lost recordings, things deleted, programs not recorded when they should have and all these othere things. Mine has done everything I've asked it do but it's the lockups that are killing me. Maybe the next upgrade will solve my problems. Thx.


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, not tonight.


I actually want to opt out of the update (except for the esata fix) - I'm working great right now and don't want to tempt fate.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Don't go climbing the roof just yet.
> 
> DirecTV is making the decision very soon about the next release (based on their testing feedback)... the next update is comming very soon.


There's that word again. But this time it is preceeded by a "very". TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Don't go climbing the roof just yet.
> 
> DirecTV is making the decision very soon about the next release (based on their testing feedback)... the next update is comming very soon.


I'm hanging in there Earl. Trying to stay positive but I guess I need to blow off some steam tonight. I'm going to retire and see how my HR20 treats me tonight. I've already reset it once earlier and that led me to this thread. Thx.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Glad to hear your happy. I'm just venting a bit.


And I'm glad to see someone venting in a civil and adult manner.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> And I'm glad to see someone venting in a civil and adult manner.


Agreed....
Venting is needed to let off steam; its nice to see civil venting for a change.


----------



## Shemp (Dec 17, 2005)

I got my HR20 about three weeks ago. Worked OK for the first week. After that, I experienced frequent lockups and missed recordings. On my end, nothing I knew of had changed. I lived with this for a week and a half and it was miserable. I simply couldn't count on the box to reliably record anything and it was frequently "taking naps" as I tried to use the menus. The one difference I could think of was after the first week the recorder had filled up. Granted, it's supposed to be an "out with the old, in with the new" thing when it comes to using space, but I thought I'd go through things and free up 50% of the space. Since doing this (and diligently keeping at least 40% of the space free) it seems to be working much better (no missed recordings and no lock-ups). It's only been three days since I did this so it's definately too early to call this a solution, but so far it does seem to be having an impact.

Has anyone else who is having problems tried this?

- Shemp


----------



## COPTERDOCTOR (Oct 22, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> I've tried to be patient but this box is a joke. I've had it for a month now. The first one was locking up so they sent me a new one. The second one does the same thing. Why should they even bother sending me a third. My box constantly locks up. Three or four time a night, and that's in a two hour time frame at the most. I put the remote down and two minutes later pick it up to change a channel or surf around and the DVR is locked up. I'm so sick of getting up and doing a red a button reset. I still have the HR10-250 and that's works great. My wife watches that one on the bedroom, she wants no part of my headaches with the new box. I know it's only t.v. and not the end of the world but for God's sake can you put out a box that you can watch for more than 20 minutes without having to reset it. I'll wait for the next upgrade to see if that helps but I'm not optimistic that it's going to do much. I'll disconnect this piece of crap and throw it in the closet. So I get 5 local channels in HD now and box that doesn't work half the time. Not worth it. It's garbage!! Don't buy it.


You have something corrupting the satellite data stream. Was your AT9 installed and signal peaked by Directv? Any Trees close by? Loose connectors? If a corrupt data stream (meaning signal interuption) flows for very long this unit will crash and freeze-up. It is very important to have this dish set-up by a directv installer using a meter. It is not at all like any of the older dishes that can easily be aimed and setup by most people. METER TWEAK only= Sucessfull trouble free service. I have two receivers that I have recorded full with HD content and have had very little trouble! Make Directv come out and fix it and keep coming back until they do!


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Agreed....
> Venting is needed to let off steam; its nice to see civil venting for a change.


Civil venting? I'd say that's what most people have done here when they have serious problems, but the incivility typically comes from those who just seem indignant when anyone attacks their beloved HR20. Hey, mine works now, but I'd never call anyone a whiner for venting, *****ing or even calling the box a POS. Read the OP's headline on this thread. He's mad, and he has a right to be very po'd. I know, because I have been there. There is nothing wrong with criticizing D* or the HR20 because it does not work, but most personal attacks actually begin and escalate after someone complains/vents and the "gee, mine has never failed once" or "shut up and send it back" missives start flying.

Do you disagree? Just curious.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

tstarn said:


> Civil venting? I'd say that's what most people have done here when they have serious problems, but the incivility typically comes from those who just seem indignant when anyone attacks their beloved HR20. Hey, mine works now, but I'd never call anyone a whiner for venting, *****ing or even calling the box a POS. Read the OP's headline on this thread. He's mad, and he has a right to be very po'd. I know, because I have been there. There is nothing wrong with criticizing D* or the HR20 because it does not work, but most personal attacks actually begin and escalate after someone complains/vents and the "gee, mine has never failed once" or "shut up and send it back" missives start flying.
> 
> Do you disagree? Just curious.


Point taken, you're right. I should have said that it's nice that the thread has and continues to remain civil.


----------



## Shemp (Dec 17, 2005)

COPTERDOCTOR said:


> You have something corrupting the satellite data stream. Was your AT9 installed and signal peaked by Directv? Any Trees close by? Loose connectors? If a corrupt data stream (meaning signal interuption) flows for very long this unit will crash and freeze-up. It is very important to have this dish set-up by a directv installer using a meter. It is not at all like any of the older dishes that can easily be aimed and setup by most people. METER TWEAK only= Sucessfull trouble free service. I have two receivers that I have recorded full with HD content and have had very little trouble! Make Directv come out and fix it and keep coming back until they do!


My AT9 was installed and tested by DirecTV. It's a clear shot to the Southern sky. While I cannot be certain my problems aren't being caused by a dish calibration issue, I don't think they are. However, I do believe there are frequent issues with the transmission of the local HD channels. It seems to go through cycles where the local HDs will have all kinds of signal issues, ranging from periods with no signal at all to periods where the audio/video is distorted. If what you say about the HR20 being sensitive to signal interruption is true then that could be causing my problems.

- Shemp


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

tstarn said:


> Civil venting? I'd say that's what most people have done here when they have serious problems, but the incivility typically comes from those who just seem indignant when anyone attacks their beloved HR20. Hey, mine works now, but I'd never call anyone a whiner for venting, *****ing or even calling the box a POS. Read the OP's headline on this thread. He's mad, and he has a right to be very po'd. I know, because I have been there. There is nothing wrong with criticizing D* or the HR20 because it does not work, but most personal attacks actually begin and escalate after someone complains/vents and the "gee, mine has never failed once" or "shut up and send it back" missives start flying.
> 
> Do you disagree? Just curious.


I agree wholeheartedly....read my prior posts in this thread. I was very sympathetic to his cause and offered advice.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Point taken, you're right. I should have said that it's nice that the thread has and continues to remain civil.


Someday we'll _all_ go back to real life, watching shows on our MyVOD list. Won't that be weird?


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I agree wholeheartedly....read my prior posts in this thread. I was very sympathetic to his cause and offered advice.


Agree. It was nice to see. No flames, even though he started out strong and obviously is very frustrated. I hope they get this thing fixed soon. But I worry about mine constantly. Worried about being jinxed.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

tstarn said:


> Someday we'll _all_ go back to real life, watching shows on our MyVOD list. Won't that be weird?


That means I will have to go back to spending time with the wife! Please, say it aint so. Tell me that this forum will always be here.


----------



## COPTERDOCTOR (Oct 22, 2006)

Shemp said:


> My AT9 was installed and tested by DirecTV. It's a clear shot to the Southern sky. While I cannot be certain my problems aren't being caused by a dish calibration issue, I don't think they are. However, I do believe there are frequent issues with the transmission of the local HD channels. It seems to go through cycles where the local HDs will have all kinds of signal issues, ranging from periods with no signal at all to periods where the audio/video is distorted. If what you say about the HR20 being sensitive to signal interruption is true then that could be causing my problems.
> 
> - Shemp


Have Directv come out and aim the Dish again. Make sure the installer is using the latest firmware in his meter and watch him closely and ask him too show you the signal. Have him watch it for a few minutes to prove steady signal from LNB's. This receiver works fine if it is installed correctly and you don't simply have a bad apple. If everything checks at the Dish you should check cables closely all the way back to the receiver, any doubts, replace it! Stay on Directv they will make you happy sooner or later with hope for sooner!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Twosted said:


> That means I will have to go back to spending time with the wife! Please, say it aint so. Tell me that this forum will always be here.


Twosted, here's a better one...................

My wife told me that either the Electronic gadgets were gonna go or she was gonna go. 

I simply told her, "Honey i'm sure gonna miss ya"


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Twosted, here's a better one...................
> 
> My wife told me that either the Electronic gadgets were gonna go or she was gonna go.
> 
> I simply told her, "Honey i'm sure gonna miss ya"


!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## dogface (Sep 16, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> I'm hanging in there Earl. Trying to stay positive but I guess I need to blow off some steam tonight. I'm going to retire and see how my HR20 treats me tonight. I've already reset it once earlier and that led me to this thread. Thx.


What you've described is very similar (if not exactly) what I was dealing with. My HR20 would constantly lockup. It got to the point where I was ready to throw it out. It was embarrassing when I had friends come over to watch football.

I FINALLY formatted the system and I have not had a problem since. I have no idea why this worked but I have had no problems since. I'm able to use my HDMI cable and I've been able to actually enjoy the box for almost two months now.

If you haven't tried it yet, I would recommend the format especially after all that you've tried and the symptoms you mentioned. It worked for me and I've been thrilled since.

Give it a try before you give up on the box.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

COPTERDOCTOR said:


> You have something corrupting the satellite data stream. Was your AT9 installed and signal peaked by Directv? Any Trees close by? Loose connectors? If a corrupt data stream (meaning signal interuption) flows for very long this unit will crash and freeze-up. It is very important to have this dish set-up by a directv installer using a meter. It is not at all like any of the older dishes that can easily be aimed and setup by most people. METER TWEAK only= Sucessfull trouble free service. I have two receivers that I have recorded full with HD content and have had very little trouble! Make Directv come out and fix it and keep coming back until they do!


I don't have an AT9, I have the 5 LNB dish. To the best of my knowledge I have a perfect, unobstructed view of the satelites and strong signal strength. I'm positive he dialied it in with the meter. It's possible a connector is lose. I'll call D* and demand a tech to come out and check every connector from the dish to the set and also check the allignment with a meter. If they say they're not sending tech out for this problem, I'll tell them I'm cancelling my service with D* and they can make the choice. Thx.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> I don't have an AT9, I have the 5 LNB dish. To the best of my knowledge I have a perfect, unobstructed view of the satelites and strong signal strength. I'm positive he dialied it in with the meter. It's possible a connector is lose. I'll call D* and demand a tech to come out and check every connector from the dish to the set and also check the allignment with a meter. If they say they're not sending tech out for this problem, I'll tell them I'm cancelling my service with D* and they can make the choice. Thx.


I believe the AT9 and the 5 LNB are the same dish, different descriptions. What's your alternative to D* if you do cancel? Just curious.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

tstarn said:


> I believe the AT9 and the 5 LNB are the same dish, different descriptions. What's your alternative to D* if you do cancel? Just curious.


I really don't have an alternative but everytime I seem to mention that to D* customer service they give me whatever I ask for. I'm basically stuck with this box until they get it figured out. I would never go to Comcast or whatever else is out there. I do believe D* is the leader in HD t.v. but they've got me a bit pissed off right now.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

tstarn said:


> Civil venting? I'd say that's what most people have done here when they have serious problems, but the incivility typically comes from those who just seem indignant when anyone attacks their beloved HR20. Hey, mine works now, but I'd never call anyone a whiner for venting, *****ing or even calling the box a POS. Read the OP's headline on this thread. He's mad, and he has a right to be very po'd. I know, because I have been there. There is nothing wrong with criticizing D* or the HR20 because it does not work, but most personal attacks actually begin and escalate after someone complains/vents and the "gee, mine has never failed once" or "shut up and send it back" missives start flying.
> 
> Do you disagree? Just curious.


Calling the HR20 a POS and saying not to buy it is nothing more than angry ranting and an opinion. I think it's far from a civil post.

What DBStalk needs is a forum for anger management patients to go blow situations out of proportion, make unneeded comments and act completely irrational. I say we name it "Chicken Little's Forum".

Leave the complaint posts in this forum to the folks who are sane.

I used to be the same way, but growing up and working in the business world has taught me never to write or speak angry, it never gets you anywhere. Plus if you come back to something you wrote angry a day or week later, usually you'd just shake your head because you know it made NO sense.

I'd like so see some rational posting that does not include "POS", "dont buy it", "mine works fine must be the operator", "quit *****ing and send it back" and "cancel the service if you don't like it"


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Calling the HR20 a POS and saying not to buy it is nothing more than angry ranting and an opinion. I think it's far from a civil post.
> 
> What DBStalk needs is a forum for anger management patients to go blow situations out of proportion, make unneeded comments and act completely irrational. I say we name it "Chicken Little's Forum".
> 
> ...


I don't think I agree. You may not like the tone or word choics but that is your bias others can feel differently. There is a big difference in the statements like this box is a POS or Don't buy it vs "mine works fine must be the operator", "quit *****ing and send it back" and "cancel the service if you don't like it"

The first 2 are an expression of the users experience of using their box and they are sharing their experience. If you agree with them or not it, is valid for them to feel that way and they are free to express their feeling even if it offends your sensibilities.

The latter 3 are where you have one person blaming the other because they are having a bad experience. It is demeaning and insulting, it implies that the user is stupid, just needs to suck it up and/or get lost. If you wanted to say, I am having a good experience, or I think the hr20 is great and I am having no problems, are valid opinions, just as valid as the opinion that you the the HR20 is a POS. The problem is when a poster want to blame the user for the problems they are having with the HR20, that is when things turn sour, because it becomes a personal insult. I don't think we have seen anyone who is having problems call the people who don't liars, if they did then that would be just as bad as saying "mine works fine must be the operator".


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Calling the HR20 a POS and saying not to buy it is nothing more than angry ranting and an opinion. I think it's far from a civil post.
> 
> What DBStalk needs is a forum for anger management patients to go blow situations out of proportion, make unneeded comments and act completely irrational. I say we name it "Chicken Little's Forum".
> 
> ...


Angry ranting? Is there any other kind?

Actually, it sounds like you are angrily ranting about the angry ranting going on here, and your idea that there is too much angry ranting in these parts is just your opinion anyway. So by making this post, you crossed your own line. This forum has room for opinions, rants, no? I think you are reading much too deeply into the written word. Anger management is a serious issue, not one wasted on some silly forum where people post their comments, whether opinion or fact (and there is a fine line between the two around here). Trust me, people aren't slitting their wrists over the HR20, they just want it to work. Nothing complex or overly dramatic about it, even if some posts seem otherwise.

In fact, I think it makes much sense for people to vent on poorly performing machines, since, for better or worse, they play such a major role in our culture today, and cause so much stress in people's lives. It's the people who attack others personally, not machines, who bother me.

In other words, I think there is room for someone to vent and say, "The HR20 is a POS, I'm going to use it as an anchor soon." And there is room for people to say, "No it's not, I love my HR20."

It's when the latter group attacks people in the former group personally for venting that the line is crossed. See the difference? One group is attacking a piece of machinery and/or a mega-corporation, the other is attacking individuals personally. It's apples to oranges.

Anyway, since when is the world rational? And who really is the final arbiter of sanity?

But we do agree on one major point: Enough of the "read the manual, you moron" or "Shut up and send it back" posts, the ones who attack people, not machines.


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

If something to do with signal strength or an incomplete data stream causes the box to reboot or lock up, that's just poor software / hardware design. Certainly some sort of rudimentary validation is being done on the data stream by the receiver? 

Poor signal strength and/or signal corruption should result in picture quality problems and perhaps missing guide data - not operational shutdowns.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> I really don't have an alternative but everytime I seem to mention that to D* customer service they give me whatever I ask for. I'm basically stuck with this box until they get it figured out. I would never go to Comcast or whatever else is out there. I do believe D* is the leader in HD t.v. but they've got me a bit pissed off right now.


Understand completely. Get what you can, if you can't get the HR20 working as it should. This isn't like shopping for a car, a stereo or any other consumer good. It's a limited choice situation, as a service, so you might as well try and get as many concessions as you can.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Meklos said:


> If something to do with signal strength or an incomplete data stream causes the box to reboot or lock up, that's just poor software / hardware design. Certainly some sort of rudimentary validation is being done on the data stream by the receiver?
> 
> Poor signal strength and/or signal corruption should result in picture quality problems and perhaps missing guide data - not operational shutdowns.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

tstarn, 

my post was in no way a rant. 

I'm not a frequent poster but a frequent reader. The "POS" posts are just getting old. 

Once again, everyone watch out, the sky is falling which is why there should be a rant/ rave board and a technical help board. Those of us who want technical help do not care about the *****ing. There is a way to get help without *****ing, this eludes most of the people on here.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> tstarn,
> 
> my post was in no way a rant.
> 
> ...


So it is ok for you to insinuate that those of us who have problems, think the current release is a POS and would recomend that people don't buy a HR20 at this time are just a bunch of Henny Penny's.

Can't you see how that is insulting?

If the POS post are getting old to you, have you considered not reading them or just ignoring them instead of insulting those of us who are having problems?


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> tstarn,
> 
> my post was in no way a rant.
> 
> ...


As someone else just suggested, just don't read those posts and the sky will stay in place for you. You have a choice. Avoid the rants!


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Kinda hard to miss when every post has POS and Crap in the title.

I think we need a DVR technical forum. Rules would be like an auto forum, post problems, hints, tricks and get help/try to help. Anything else goes in HR20 general discussion.


----------



## Shemp (Dec 17, 2005)

Shemp said:


> I got my HR20 about three weeks ago. Worked OK for the first week. After that, I experienced frequent lockups and missed recordings. On my end, nothing I knew of had changed. I lived with this for a week and a half and it was miserable. I simply couldn't count on the box to reliably record anything and it was frequently "taking naps" as I tried to use the menus. The one difference I could think of was after the first week the recorder had filled up. Granted, it's supposed to be an "out with the old, in with the new" thing when it comes to using space, but I thought I'd go through things and free up 50% of the space. Since doing this (and diligently keeping at least 40% of the space free) it seems to be working much better (no missed recordings and no lock-ups). It's only been three days since I did this so it's definately too early to call this a solution, but so far it does seem to be having an impact.
> 
> Has anyone else who is having problems tried this?
> 
> - Shemp


Everytime I read where someone is having problems with their HR20 and they do a re-format and things seem to then be fine, it make me think there may be some connection to erratic operation and a nearly full drive. I'm now on day 4 of normal operation of my HR20 since I "cleaned house." I know people with DVRs have different usage habits. Some people delete shows immediately after they watch them and others, like me, leave the purging to the DVR and generally utilize all their available drive space. This certainly isn't the answer to all the quirks, but it could be a contributing factor to some of them.

Comments?

- Shemp


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

elwaylite said:


> Kinda hard to miss when every post has POS and Crap in the title.


Well then, what might _that_ infer?


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Marcia_Brady said:


> Well then, what might _that_ infer?


:sure:


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Shemp said:


> Everytime I read where someone is having problems with their HR20 and they do a re-format and things seem to then be fine, it make me think there may be some connection to erratic operation and a nearly full drive. I'm now on day 4 of normal operation of my HR20 since I "cleaned house." I know people with DVRs have different usage habits. Some people delete shows immediately after they watch them and others, like me, leave the purging to the DVR and generally utilize all their available drive space. This certainly isn't the answer to all the quirks, but it could be a contributing factor to some of them.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> - Shemp


If it helps, I am a "cleanup" specialist, who hardly leaves anything on my HD. I record and watch within a day or two, and if not, I delete. I initially suffered from BSOD issues, and also freeze-ups, even with my tidy user habits. I did do one "reset everything" a few weeks back, but had a lock-up after that. The only two things I have done differently on my HR20, which is working right now (except for audio dropouts and video pixelation now and again on MPEG4 channels), is change from HDMI to component and remove the B-Band converters. Others have tried the same, but to no effect.

I have never had the partial and/or missed recording bugs, which to me, are really the most egregious problem with the HR20. And the ones causing the most stress.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> Well then, what might that infer?


Oh, maybe that the some people like to complain and use inflammatory terms more than others perhaps? Call me crazy for thinking that if you must . . .


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Shemp said:


> Everytime I read where someone is having problems with their HR20 and they do a re-format and things seem to then be fine, it make me think there may be some connection to erratic operation and a nearly full drive. I'm now on day 4 of normal operation of my HR20 since I "cleaned house." I know people with DVRs have different usage habits. Some people delete shows immediately after they watch them and others, like me, leave the purging to the DVR and generally utilize all their available drive space. This certainly isn't the answer to all the quirks, but it could be a contributing factor to some of them.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> - Shemp


Here's a few things I know:

*) I record 10-15 shows from Mon-Thu

*) Starting Tue i begin watching a few per day and try and have everything watched by Sunday night to start the next week.

*) I delete episodes as soon as I watch them

*) I don't have any HR20 problems other than the pink arrows


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Shemp said:


> Everytime I read where someone is having problems with their HR20 and they do a re-format and things seem to then be fine, it make me think there may be some connection to erratic operation and a nearly full drive. I'm now on day 4 of normal operation of my HR20 since I "cleaned house." I know people with DVRs have different usage habits. Some people delete shows immediately after they watch them and others, like me, leave the purging to the DVR and generally utilize all their available drive space. This certainly isn't the answer to all the quirks, but it could be a contributing factor to some of them.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> - Shemp


I suggested this in another thread a while back and there doesn't seem to be any correlation. There were users who had practically nothing on their DVR and still experienced lockups with some regularity, and there were others who had 10% available and 35 Series Links and never have had a problem.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Kinda hard to miss when every post has POS and Crap in the title.
> 
> I think we need a DVR technical forum. Rules would be like an auto forum, post problems, hints, tricks and get help/try to help. Anything else goes in HR20 general discussion.


I've had more than my share of back and forth with some of the people on these forums, and even some of the ones posting in this particular thread.

My personal attitude regarding the poor performance of the product is (1) mess with it until it gets better, (2) deal with it until it gets better, or (3) work on getting rid of it. I don't tend to be one who would come here and complain about something I have very little control over.

That doesn't mean that the people who are here complaining about their product are in the wrong. It means they take a different approach to dealing with the problem than you do.

The *fact of the matter* is that for many of the people on this board, the HR20 *IS* a POS. I'm not one of them, and from your post I gather that you aren't either. But for many, it is. There's really no disputing that it is REALLY bad for some people, and they're well within their rights to come here and voice their complaints.

If the thread title has POS or CRAP in the title, just don't read it.

Personally, I like reading them, and savoring everyone else's pain. . . . . . Oops, I mean I labor through reading them and do my best to empathize with their situation. Yup. That's it, empathy.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Personally, I like reading them, and savoring everyone else's pain. . . . . . Oops, I mean I labor through reading them and do my best to empathize with their situation. Yup. That's it, empathy.


It is called Shadenfreude.

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/schadenfreude


----------



## ohio69 (Nov 3, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Kinda hard to miss when every post has POS and Crap in the title.
> 
> I think we need a DVR technical forum. Rules would be like an auto forum, post problems, hints, tricks and get help/try to help. Anything else goes in HR20 general discussion.


 there is obviously a reason for the titles. Unless you work a DTV why do you care, we are all in the same sinking boat when we cant get a decent product for the money we spend. Seems fair to me to complain when I'm getting ripped off.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I suggested this in another thread a while back and there doesn't seem to be any correlation. There were users who had practically nothing on their DVR and still experienced lockups with some regularity, and there were others who had 10% available and 35 Series Links and never have had a problem.


I would agree that disk usage/space issues shouldn't be a factor, but if there were corrupted data or a questionable sector on the hdd, that might be a source of any number of issues.
That could also explain why the original owner of the box had to RMA it.

I do think that a reformat is a good idea especially considering the second box was a refurb and still had recorded shows on it.

Even if I weren't having problems I would reformat that box!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

btmoore said:


> It is called Shadenfreude.
> 
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/schadenfreude


Awww shucks. A whole page in the dictionary all about me.:sure:

Actually, I read through the "POS" threads simply because I find it interesting the wide variety of problems that occur on this box. You'd think with a system like this there would be a number of problems that would show up fairly consistently, but they really seem to be completely random. It's somewhat interesting to ponder the wierdness of it...


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Awww shucks. A whole page in the dictionary all about me.:sure:
> 
> Actually, I read through the "POS" threads simply because I find it interesting the wide variety of problems that occur on this box. You'd think with a system like this there would be a number of problems that would show up fairly consistently, but they really seem to be completely random. It's somewhat interesting to ponder the wierdness of it...


There are:

Partial Bug - Lost recordings partial in the history
Unwatchable/Unplayable - cant play the recording and no trick plays work, if you reset recording disappears
771 bug - 771 pops up a re-tune will fix it and some times both tuners are active and working even while there is a 771 message on the screen
Full interface lockup - remote and buttons no longer respond but picture still plays
partial interface lockup - only some of the buttons on the remote work but the navigation buttons don't 
DD on/off backward - You have to turn DD off to have DD on

There are more.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Awww shucks. A whole page in the dictionary all about me.:sure:
> 
> Actually, I read through the "POS" threads simply because I find it interesting the wide variety of problems that occur on this box. You'd think with a system like this there would be a number of problems that would show up fairly consistently, but they really seem to be completely random. It's somewhat interesting to ponder the wierdness of it...


Excellent point, but sadly, one that makes taming the monster which is the HR20 all the more challenging, I'm afraid. It is striking as you read through the thread titles (POS titles and all) how many different problems/issues are out there. It's downright scary. How about the people getting their HR20 "refurb" units with someone else's programming on them? Now that's comedy. I bet D* took them back and sent them out. Ouch!


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

btmoore said:


> There are:
> 
> Partial Bug - Lost recordings partial in the history
> Unwatchable/Unplayable - cant play the recording and no trick plays work, if you reset recording disappears
> ...


Surely, you are just listing the major ones. There are so many more to ponder. It's almost mystical, if it weren't so pathetic.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

tstarn said:


> How about the people getting their HR20 "refurb" units with someone else's programming on them? Now that's comedy. I bet D* took them back and sent them out. Ouch!


This is D*s Sneaker-Net implementation of their VOD service. :lol:


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

ohio69 said:


> there is obviously a reason for the titles. Unless you work a DTV why do you care, we are all in the same sinking boat when we cant get a decent product for the money we spend. Seems fair to me to complain when I'm getting ripped off.


Does make you wonder what drives people to tie themselves so personally to a piece of equipment. In other words, you insult the HR20 (because it doesn't work) and they take it personally. Weird.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> This is D*s Sneaker-Net implementation of their VOD service. :lol:


That is very, very funny.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

btmoore said:


> There are:
> 
> Partial Bug - Lost recordings partial in the history
> Unwatchable/Unplayable - cant play the recording and no trick plays work, if you reset recording disappears
> ...


True. I was thinking consistently popping up as in showing up on most machines. I realize that there are a number of problems which are most commonly experienced. I just find it interesting that one person can experience ALL of those problems, while the next person who comes along can experience NONE of the problems.

I don't have the experience troubleshooting problems like some of the people in this forum do, but the few times I've been on the leading edge of a product, I've seen that the problems seem to be pretty widespread across the platform. In this particular instance, it seems to be pretty hit and miss whether a person is going to experience problems.

That's the part of it that I find interesting. I don't actually take pleasure in any of your misfortunes, it just piques my interest.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Have you tried a full system format? It is not a popular choice, but others have had success... and no it is not something you should "have" to do... but..
> 
> When you are having problems are they primarily recorded programs, or live programming.... also is your sat line properly grounded.
> 
> I ask that one, as there was just a post today... that when a third installer came out, he noticed the sat signal wasn't grounded... and once they grounded all the problems where gone.


Earl or anyone else. What's your take on this. I talked to a Supervisor in Tech Support this morning explaining once again that I'm having daily lockups in HD MPEG2, MPEG4 and SD programs. I tried once again to request that a tech come out and make sure the Sat. line is properly grounded, all connections are tight and that the dish was properly alligned with a meter. The supervisor wanted to check all of my signal strengths on both satelites, transponders, etc. Everything was well over 94%. He once again declined to set up a service call even know I have the protection plan but rather wanted to try two last things. First off, switching my HDMI cable to components and seeing if that eliminates the lockeups, secondly doing the last resort, reset everything and wipe the hard drive clean. He said if those two things don't fix the problem he recommends sending me out another replacement which would make it three boxes in one month. I have no choice at this point but to try the two possible solutions and see what happens. Any advice?


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Earl or anyone else. What's your take on this. I talked to a Supervisor in Tech Support this morning explaining once again that I'm having daily lockups in HD MPEG2, MPEG4 and SD programs. ... I have no choice at this point but to try the two possible solutions and see what happens. Any advice?


I wonder if he is stalling for the next software release.


----------



## pyrettablaze (Sep 18, 2006)

It is a POS i have to agree HOWEVER, I was able to parlay all my issues into several free months of service, 6 months of HBO, SHO, STARZ, and NFL ST with superfan. So, I will just put up with it and hopefully they will get it all fixed before the NFLST runs out ;-)


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

pyrettablaze said:


> It is a POS i have to agree HOWEVER, I was able to parlay all my issues into several free months of service, 6 months of HBO, SHO, STARZ, and NFL ST with superfan. So, I will just put up with it and hopefully they will get it all fixed before the NFLST runs out ;-)


Make hay while the HR20 doesn't shine. Good plan, considering the alternatives.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

pyrettablaze said:


> It is a POS i have to agree HOWEVER, I was able to parlay all my issues into several free months of service, 6 months of HBO, SHO, STARZ, and NFL ST with superfan. So, I will just put up with it and hopefully they will get it all fixed before the NFLST runs out ;-)


I've been working the hell out of D* over this. If they can't give me a box that works properly they're gonna give me a hell of alot of credits to keep me hanging on until they get it fixed. My HD programming fee has been waived for 12 months, my protection plan fee has been waived because they won't send a tech out to look at it, six months free showtime, a recent $25.00 credit for who know what and probably more that I've forgot. Plus the HR20-700 didn't cost me a dime and they let me keep my HR10-250, which has been a great box. I guess I never thought that jumping on this piece of equipment this early would have led to so many headaches. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the next upgrade fixes the lockups. If not I'm going to try the reset everything, which I've been putting off.


----------



## pyrettablaze (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh, I have tried the "This box is a POS, so I want you to upgrade my H20 to the HR20 gratis" but I have yet to get them to agree to that. It is kinda hard to say "this thing sux, can you upgrade my other receiver to it?" heheh


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

pyrettablaze said:


> OIt is kinda hard to say "this thing sux, can you upgrade my other receiver to it?" heheh


http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/masochism


----------



## runopenloop (Jun 27, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Earl or anyone else. What's your take on this. I talked to a Supervisor in Tech Support this morning explaining once again that I'm having daily lockups in HD MPEG2, MPEG4 and SD programs. I tried once again to request that a tech come out and make sure the Sat. line is properly grounded, all connections are tight and that the dish was properly alligned with a meter. The supervisor wanted to check all of my signal strengths on both satelites, transponders, etc. Everything was well over 94%. He once again declined to set up a service call even know I have the protection plan but rather wanted to try two last things. First off, switching my HDMI cable to components and seeing if that eliminates the lockeups, secondly doing the last resort, reset everything and wipe the hard drive clean. He said if those two things don't fix the problem he recommends sending me out another replacement which would make it three boxes in one month. I have no choice at this point but to try the two possible solutions and see what happens. Any advice?


Given what we know about the HR20 at this point, I think the tech's suggestions and behavior was spot on. After seeing that your signal strengths are 94, it is very unlikely that you have a problem with alignment, cabling, or grounding. Your problem is likely a SW issue or maybe HW problem with your HR20. There is very little we can do to effect change with the SW bugs, but the two suggestions (no HDMI and clear the HD) are things we can do. I suggest you try them, or wait for the new SW download which may be as early as this week. If none of that helps, request a new box. Wish there was something more directly helpful I could offer.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

runopenloop said:


> Given what we know about the HR20 at this point, I think the tech's suggestions and behavior was spot on. After seeing that your signal strengths are 94, it is very unlikely that you have a problem with alignment, cabling, or grounding. Your problem is likely a SW issue or maybe HW problem with your HR20. There is very little we can do to effect change with the SW bugs, but the two suggestions (no HDMI and clear the HD) are things we can do. I suggest you try them, or wait for the new SW download which may be as early as this week. If none of that helps, request a new box. Wish there was something more directly helpful I could offer.


I know it hasn't helped others, but I ditched HDMI and unhooked the B-Band converters, did a "reset everything" and the box has responded. I have the usual local HD issues (8mm, voice drop outs) but overall, it's been good for about two weeks. Worth a try.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

tstarn said:


> I know it hasn't helped others, but I ditched HDMI and unhooked the B-Band converters, did a "reset everything" and the box has responded. I have the usual local HD issues (8mm, voice drop outs) but overall, it's been good for about two weeks. Worth a try.


Final attempt to resolve lockups. Last night switched out my HDMI to Component cables and also did a "reset everything" wiped the hard drive clean. Watched t.v. for a short time and continued to have lockup. This morning I awoke to the new softwar being downloaded. I thought that would be the answer to my problems. Not a chance. Lockups and other strange types of picture freeze problems. I talked with D* tech support supervisor yesterday and he recommended I try all these options before they send me out a 3rd box. Can you believe it? I'm getting on the phone right now to have them fed ex a 3rd replacement box. I have zero confidence at this point that the new box is going to work properly. I'll keep you posted. Thx for all your help.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Final attempt to resolve lockups. Last night switched out my HDMI to Component cables and also did a "reset everything" wiped the hard drive clean. Watched t.v. for a short time and continued to have lockup. This morning I awoke to the new softwar being downloaded. I thought that would be the answer to my problems. Not a chance. Lockups and other strange types of picture freeze problems. I talked with D* tech support supervisor yesterday and he recommended I try all these options before they send me out a 3rd box. Can you believe it? I'm getting on the phone right now to have them fed ex a 3rd replacement box. I have zero confidence at this point that the new box is going to work properly. I'll keep you posted. Thx for all your help.


Stinks. Just posted a response to your other new posts on the latest software. You know there is a song called Petaluma Afternoons. By one Susan Werner. Nice song.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

tstarn said:


> Stinks. Just posted a response to your other new posts on the latest software. You know there is a song called Petaluma Afternoons. By one Susan Werner. Nice song.


Tstarn,

My box is actually locked up at this moment. It's stuck on the screen that says step 1 of 2, Checking Satelite Signal. I was on the phone doing a reset with tech support when it locked up on this screen. We tried do a reformat by pressing the record button and the down arrow to get me out of this lockup but no luck. They are sending me a third box as we speak. People are going to start thinking I'm making this **** up. I'm not, honestly. Just reporting the facts. My first box was installed on Oct 9th, almost one month ago. On top of all the credits I've been given D* says that I won't have to pay a penny to them until I get a box that actually works properly. I could possibly have free D* for life at this rate. Just send me a damn box that works, is it that difficult.

Petaluma Afternoons. I'll have to check into that. Not familier with Susan Werner but I'm a huge music fan. Late.


----------



## runopenloop (Jun 27, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Final attempt to resolve lockups. Last night switched out my HDMI to Component cables and also did a "reset everything" wiped the hard drive clean. Watched t.v. for a short time and continued to have lockup. This morning I awoke to the new softwar being downloaded. I thought that would be the answer to my problems. Not a chance. Lockups and other strange types of picture freeze problems. I talked with D* tech support supervisor yesterday and he recommended I try all these options before they send me out a 3rd box. Can you believe it? I'm getting on the phone right now to have them fed ex a 3rd replacement box. I have zero confidence at this point that the new box is going to work properly. I'll keep you posted. Thx for all your help.


That sucks dude. Sorry to hear it. I have to ask myself, what are the odds of two bad boxes (HW) in a row? Weird. If you stick it out I hope the 3rd time is the charm.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Tstarn,
> 
> My box is actually locked up at this moment. It's stuck on the screen that says step 1 of 2, Checking Satelite Signal. I was on the phone doing a reset with tech support when it locked up on this screen. We tried do a reformat by pressing the record button and the down arrow to get me out of this lockup but no luck. They are sending me a third box as we speak. People are going to start thinking I'm making this **** up. I'm not, honestly. Just reporting the facts. My first box was installed on Oct 9th, almost one month ago. On top of all the credits I've been given D* says that I won't have to pay a penny to them until I get a box that actually works properly. I could possibly have free D* for life at this rate. Just send me a damn box that works, is it that difficult.
> 
> Petaluma Afternoons. I'll have to check into that. Not familier with Susan Werner but I'm a huge music fan. Late.


Maybe you will get a fourth box with a whole new set of other peoples recordings on it. Maybe this is D* way to compete with netfilx, they just keep sending you used HR20s pre loaded with content.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> I've tried to be patient but this box is a joke. I've had it for a month now. The first one was locking up so they sent me a new one. The second one does the same thing. Why should they even bother sending me a third. My box constantly locks up. Three or four time a night, and that's in a two hour time frame at the most. I put the remote down and two minutes later pick it up to change a channel or surf around and the DVR is locked up. I'm so sick of getting up and doing a red a button reset. I still have the HR10-250 and that's works great. My wife watches that one on the bedroom, she wants no part of my headaches with the new box. I know it's only t.v. and not the end of the world but for God's sake can you put out a box that you can watch for more than 20 minutes without having to reset it. I'll wait for the next upgrade to see if that helps but I'm not optimistic that it's going to do much. I'll disconnect this piece of crap and throw it in the closet. So I get 5 local channels in HD now and box that doesn't work half the time. Not worth it. It's garbage!! Don't buy it.


Mine works flawlessly. What a piece of art!!


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

btmoore said:


> Maybe you will get a fourth box with a whole new set of other peoples recordings on it. Maybe this is D* way to compete with netfilx, they just keep sending you used HR20s pre loaded with content.


I'd actually welcome that as long as it didn't lock up.


----------



## belboz (Oct 15, 2006)

My first HR20 wouldn't boot most of the time, when it did it would lock up.

Second one boots every-time. Everything works except no mpeg4 locals (they just freeze on the first frame). I get mpeg4 locals with the same cables with an H20. Strong signal strengths. Also caller ID doesn't work on it.

I have a scheduled service call today to supposedly bring a replacement. So hopefully number three will work!


----------



## antnyp73 (Oct 13, 2006)

I wonder if someone can tell me if they have issues like this (haven't seen it on any threads). When watching local HD channels (CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC) in the middle of the broadcast (whether it's live or recorded), the screen blanks out for 3-4 seconds (sometime the sound too) then comes back on. It can sometimes happen up to a dozen times in a one-hour show.

Anyone else experience this? Thanks

Also, when watching live TV, sometimes the regular DVR functions are unresponsive (PAUSE, PLAY, REW & FF). Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## antnyp73 (Oct 13, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Tstarn,
> My box is actually locked up at this moment. It's stuck on the screen that says step 1 of 2, Checking Satelite Signal.
> 
> This happened to me too. After hitting the red reset button for the 4th time and no luck, I unplugged the unit for about 2 minutes. I plugged it back in and voila! It worked. You may want to try that.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> Also, when watching live TV, sometimes the regular DVR functions are unresponsive (PAUSE, PLAY, REW & FF). Anyone experiencing this?


That's happened to me once. After changing channels (and thus flushing the buffer) everything worked fine again. I suspect it's the sign of data corruption in the video stream.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

antnyp73 said:


> I wonder if someone can tell me if they have issues like this (haven't seen it on any threads). When watching local HD channels (CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC) in the middle of the broadcast (whether it's live or recorded), the screen blanks out for 3-4 seconds (sometime the sound too) then comes back on. It can sometimes happen up to a dozen times in a one-hour show.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? Thanks
> 
> Also, when watching live TV, sometimes the regular DVR functions are unresponsive (PAUSE, PLAY, REW & FF). Anyone experiencing this?


Happens here all the time (Philly) with HD MPEG4 locals, and it's the top reason we don't use the HR20 for any of my wife's favorite shows. Still using a trusty old R10 for those.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Tstarn,
> 
> My box is actually locked up at this moment. It's stuck on the screen that says step 1 of 2, Checking Satelite Signal. I was on the phone doing a reset with tech support when it locked up on this screen. We tried do a reformat by pressing the record button and the down arrow to get me out of this lockup but no luck. They are sending me a third box as we speak. People are going to start thinking I'm making this **** up. I'm not, honestly. Just reporting the facts. My first box was installed on Oct 9th, almost one month ago. On top of all the credits I've been given D* says that I won't have to pay a penny to them until I get a box that actually works properly. I could possibly have free D* for life at this rate. Just send me a damn box that works, is it that difficult.
> 
> Petaluma Afternoons. I'll have to check into that. Not familier with Susan Werner but I'm a huge music fan. Late.


PIM me your email and I'll send you the MP3 file via attachment. You have broadband, right?


----------



## Richly917 (Nov 9, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> I've tried to be patient but this box is a joke. I've had it for a month now. The first one was locking up so they sent me a new one. The second one does the same thing. Why should they even bother sending me a third. My box constantly locks up. Three or four time a night, and that's in a two hour time frame at the most. I put the remote down and two minutes later pick it up to change a channel or surf around and the DVR is locked up. I'm so sick of getting up and doing a red a button reset. I still have the HR10-250 and that's works great. My wife watches that one on the bedroom, she wants no part of my headaches with the new box. I know it's only t.v. and not the end of the world but for God's sake can you put out a box that you can watch for more than 20 minutes without having to reset it. I'll wait for the next upgrade to see if that helps but I'm not optimistic that it's going to do much. I'll disconnect this piece of crap and throw it in the closet. So I get 5 local channels in HD now and box that doesn't work half the time. Not worth it. It's garbage!! Don't buy it.


Has anyone asked to return the HR20? I am extremely disappointed with the user interface. After having TiVo / R10 the HR20 interface is a joke. I am going to ask D* for a return / refund and try to go back to my, much loved, TiVo R10. Not having HD is better than trying to live with this piece of xxxx.

1. I did a manual record and the programs don't appear in the "To Do List"
2. There is no way to go to the end / beginning without rewinding / fast forwarding.
3. The interface couldn't be more user unfriendly (my opinion).
4. Drop outs at random times.
5. What is VOD?
6. How do I switch back to live tv?
7. No way to quickly see what's on the other tuner.
8. Haven't figured how to go to the other tuner.
9. I REALLY miss the "Wish List".
There are many more disappointing features. 
Summary: I would rather have SD with TiVo than HD with HR20. (my opinion).


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

Richly917 said:


> 2. There is no way to go to the end / beginning without rewinding / fast forwarding. *To go to the Begining, Hold down the replay button for more that 3 Sec.. To go to the End, hold down the 30 sec. slip for more than 3 sec..*
> 5. What is VOD? *New software update changes it to "My Playlist".*
> 6. How do I switch back to live tv? *Depending on where you are, press the "back" or "prev" button.*
> 7. No way to quickly see what's on the other tuner. *You can't.*
> ...


----------



## Richly917 (Nov 9, 2006)

Twosted said:


>


I just requested a return box to send the HR20 back to D*. I ordered a new R10 TiVo on Ebay and will be SOOOO happy to get that HR20 piece of xxxx out of my house.
TiVo with SD is light years better than HD with HR20 (my opinion and I'm sticking to it).
I don't think they will EVER make the HR20 right.

Can't wait for the R10 to get to my house.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Richly917 said:


> I just requested a return box to send the HR20 back to D*. I ordered a new R10 TiVo on Ebay and will be SOOOO happy to get that HR20 piece of xxxx out of my house.
> TiVo with SD is light years better than HD with HR20 (my opinion and I'm sticking to it).
> I don't think they will EVER make the HR20 right.
> 
> Can't wait for the R10 to get to my house.


We have three R10s, two working (one we got free from D* several months ago, the other two I bought used for $90 each on ebay). I also bought an older Hughes Directivo for $60. Why? My wife refuses to use the HR20 due to sound/video dropouts. RIght now, she's actually watching one of her shows on the HR20, but the little red light on the R10 is recording it too, just in case.

In short, the extra R10 and the Hughes are "future proof" boxes, so she can always have Tivo if she wants it, since finding them might get tougher in the next few years.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tstarn said:


> We have three R10s, two working (one we got free from D* several months ago, the other two I bought used for $90 each on ebay). I also bought an older Hughes Directivo for $60. Why? My wife refuses to use the HR20 due to sound/video dropouts. RIght now, she's actually watching one of her shows on the HR20, but the little red light on the R10 is recording it too, just in case.
> 
> In short, the extra R10 and the Hughes are "future proof" boxes, so she can always have Tivo if she wants it, since finding them might get tougher in the next few years.


Same here...a couple of extra HDVR2s on the shelf as backups.


----------



## Richly917 (Nov 9, 2006)

Richly917 said:


> I just requested a return box to send the HR20 back to D*. I ordered a new R10 TiVo on Ebay and will be SOOOO happy to get that HR20 piece of xxxx out of my house.
> TiVo with SD is light years better than HD with HR20 (my opinion and I'm sticking to it).
> I don't think they will EVER make the HR20 right.
> 
> Can't wait for the R10 to get to my house.


Actually I still have my original R10 in my office so the new one will be a second in the family room. I have considered getting a third for "future proof". My Wife was so happy when I told her I was returning the HR20 she almost did a break dance. TiVo rules!!!!


----------

